# ScottySwotty Your Views on Homeopathy and some questions



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hello folks and ScottSwotty Hi u all doin? Scottyswotty yea I posted my post on the MAIN BB on homeopathy not that I wanted to stir up a controvery but was curious and wanted other folks opinion.I have some important questions for you Hope you can answer them.I have started homeopathic meds here in INDIA since last 40 days . I am feeling very much better. Anxiety level is very much reduced, anger reduced, irritability and panic attacks reduced. No stress and depression also so far. My doc says I am responding well so far. But I have not noticed any change in my bowel movements although the pain is reducing I asked my doc and he said its gonna take sum time but has assured me that I will be better and will be able to eat normally its gonna take time. My question to you is what do you think? Will ther be a physical change? So far the meds are workin I have posted my message on the main BB sum agree sum are skeptical . I would like to know your views and observations regarding my comments and what do u think may occur in future as regards homeopathic treatment.I am 5'10" and 125lbs or 50 kgs. AS I HAVE SAID IN MY POSTS ON MAIN BB I wanna gain weight but bcuz oif IBS I am unable Doc said i will be ok I am trusting him so far i m on track lets see in the days ahead?I would appreciate your views and comments at the earliest. Thanks .Take careRegardsGary(in INDIA)


----------

